# Who's going to Whiteplains Sunday 11/29?



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I was wondering who all might be going....I have a few things to bring if anyone is interested:

Adult leucomelas (12 mos+)........$65 (10/500.00)(most sexable, some calling males)
Sub-adult leucs (8 mos+)..................$50 (10/400.00) (large, but not sexable yet)
Juvenile Giant Orange tincs (3-4 mos)..$125.00 (5/500.00)

Take care, Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Im going. Its my first time to the show. I will be helping out at Outback Reptiles and displaying my frogs there. I posted an add in the classified section with what I will be bringing. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/47421-available-darts.html

See you there!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i will prob swing by on my way down from Mass. hoope to see you guys there.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there. I'll have a table and will be selling live food and captive bred salamanders. I have a gray beard and will be wearing my new artsy Axolotl shirt. 


M. Shrom


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I plan on going. Mike what kinds of live food will you have?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be there as usual... Getting supplies here and there.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Wish i could go but won't beable to make this one.

George


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

mongo77 said:


> I plan on going. Mike what kinds of live food will you have?


Fruit flies: gliders, hydei, gold hydei, apterous melanogaster
bean beetles, springtails, maybe some isopods.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Can't make it either, gonna be in LA, but have fun.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have some veradero juvis and a proven pair of Patricias, pm me for prices if interested


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Hubby and I will be going. Hey, any way we dendroboarders can Identify each other??? Maybe wear nametags, a certain accessory, etc??? It'd be cool to meet some of you all!

Maybe just a "nametag" type sticker with "I'm SO-AND_SO on Dendroboard?" Who would be as nerdy as me and wear one?????


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Michael Shrom said:


> Fruit flies: gliders, hydei, gold hydei, apterous melanogaster
> bean beetles, springtails, maybe some isopods.


Hey.... Can you save me some isopods? A culture or two maybe?

Thanks 




mtolypetsupply said:


> Hubby and I will be going. Hey, any way we dendroboarders can Identify each other??? Maybe wear nametags, a certain accessory, etc??? It'd be cool to meet some of you all!
> 
> Maybe just a "nametag" type sticker with "I'm SO-AND_SO on Dendroboard?" Who would be as nerdy as me and wear one?????



I'm up for it.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll be at the show with some family and friends and I think more pol should invest in the dendroboard or made t shirts so we will be able to spot each other. But most of us know each other and hang out around the frogged type tables. So count me in


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I'll be there...again


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

I will be there. Looking for adult Super blue auratus, female Basti, female green stripe aurotenia


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I may also attend. 
I can bring the following if anyone is interested:

- summersi pair (t. Kelley line)
- 2 citronella froglets (1) 3 month old, (1) 2 mo. old (both eating hydei) 
- 2 surinam cobalt froglets
- 3 month old azureus


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm heading down. Mostly for supplies though. Anybody have any extra magnolia leaves?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

cliner said:


> I'm heading down. Mostly for supplies though. Anybody have any extra magnolia leaves?


I can bring Magnolia leaves if you need some (I took down a small tree here and have quite a lot to share). 

I was going to suggest that if any of the members here that are going would want to meet up at, say 2:00PM, at the Blackjungle tables, we could get to know each other better.

Is this a good idea, time? Take care, Richard.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wonderful- the one time everyone decides to meet here- I can`t make it!!

Oh well, maybe next time.

John


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

This will be my first time at the show. What’s it like? From what I’ve been told there’s a ton of people, but to be wary of thievery.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> I can bring Magnolia leaves if you need some (I took down a small tree here and have quite a lot to share).
> 
> I was going to suggest that if any of the members here that are going would want to meet up at, say 2:00PM, at the Blackjungle tables, we could get to know each other better.
> 
> Is this a good idea, time? Take care, Richard.


2 PM at BlackJungle.... Sounds good... I'm there.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

2pm at Black Jungle, confirmed!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

2pm is a little late what about us early commers? LOL


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> 2pm is a little late what about us early commers? LOL


i guess the early people are out of luck


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

If anyone might be interested, I have 1.2 Apricot Pueblan Milksnakes available, $35 and could bring them to the show They're '08 hatchlings eating f/t fuzzy mice. PM if you're interested.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be there working at the Black Jungle table all day. I'll be wearing a Caudata.org T-Shirt. Will be nice to put faces to names.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

What does everyone have Available for tom?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> i guess the early people are out of luck


I guess your right. I have no clue how I'll get trough the day now


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

DCreptiles said:


> What does everyone have Available for tom?



Check my add.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/47421-available-darts.html

Forgot to mention Im open to trades.

See everyone tomorrow.
Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> i guess the early people are out of luck


Well, plans changed.... looks like I'll be an early bird as well now... who else is gonna be there when they open?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

eos said:


> Well, plans changed.... looks like I'll be an early bird as well now... who else is gonna be there when they open?


I'll be there prob about a hour after they open I plan on leaving my place at 930am to avoid the line but still get there early. And Randy I'll be sure to swing by and check oh the selection.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

It was good to meet so many people today. Hope to see you again soon (Julio you never came back!).


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

the show was pretty packed for being on a holiday weekend and all. I didn't run into anyone from the board besides andy. I got there early and left early to try and beat the traffic home. Sadly I didn't find what I was lookig for by the show did have some nice stuffni spoke some friends that had tables and they said sales were real down on the high end stuff but the lowerbpriced common animals were flying off the tables. I guess the economy is effecting the trade but ppl still have a desire to have more animals so it's good that money was exchanging hands. But I did get 100 super works for 4 bucks which was great. Hope eveyone enjoyed them selves.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

It was great to finally meet some fellow froggers! You're all awesome!!! 

Looking forward to the meeting at your house, Andy! Kleiner (sp?), thanks for turning me on to the cork tubes and the silicone trick with the pods! Julio, ChrisK, Richard, great to meet and talk with you! I look forward to seeing you all again soon!


Stephi


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Geez... it sucks that I had to leave early... stephi, sorry bout the whole FF thing. Mike Shrom, thanks for the stuff. Everyone else, I'll see you at the Tri State meet!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Good to see some of the familiar faces again, sorry i could not stay and chat longer as i had to run, but i am sure we will see each other at a near meeting.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

What was availbale frog wise...anything different or uncommon or was it mostly typical frogs..besides frogs did anyone have another other interesting animals?


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice chatting with all of you as well. Black Jungle had a lot of frogs. Saw some galacs at another table with $20 b/b auratus. Lots of cork and driftwood. Worth the trip. Hope to see everyone at Andy's in March.

Cliner


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That other vendor sold 2 different galact morphs, a leuc and something else I can't remember to a father and daughter who then came to us at Black Jungle looking for 2 auratus. The father told me that the other vendor told them he could keep all of those different species together. If anyone can remember what that vendor's name it would be nice to blacklist them as much as possible.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

mtolypetsupply said:


> It was great to finally meet some fellow froggers! You're all awesome!!!
> 
> Looking forward to the meeting at your house, Andy! Kleiner (sp?), thanks for turning me on to the cork tubes and the silicone trick with the pods! Julio, ChrisK, Richard, great to meet and talk with you! I look forward to seeing you all again soon!
> 
> ...


Yeah your daughter telling me about her 2 year old tadpole was pretty cool


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah your daughter telling me about her 2 year old tadpole was pretty cool


LOL, I think she meant that SHE was two years old, and she was trying to say her tadpole's name is BOB.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

eos said:


> Geez... it sucks that I had to leave early... stephi, sorry bout the whole FF thing. Mike Shrom, thanks for the stuff. Everyone else, I'll see you at the Tri State meet!


No problem, Riko, we got the trade done today, so it all worked out anyway!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I asked her how old Bob was, she said 2, then I asked her how old she was, and she said 2  She snuck it past ya


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi John,

The same vendor was selling "dwarf cobalts" that (at least to my eye) were clearly inter-morph hybrids. Don't worry, most of the informed members (those who try to buy frogs from clearly defined bloodlines) know him and are cautious when dealing with him. Sadly, the general public is less well informed about how to keep pdfs.

It was great meeting you, though! Thanks for all your hard work on Caudata.org (for those here that don't know this site should definitely check it out!!!)

Take care, Richard in Staten Island, NYC.



johnc said:


> It was good to meet so many people today. Hope to see you again soon (Julio you never came back!).


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi George,

I purchased two more gfp axolotls (these ones genetically modified to glow under black light!!) Michael Shrom also had some of the related A. andersoni, his animals being the first bred in the U.S. Otherwise, a bit thin on frogs.

See you soon! Richard.



ggazonas said:


> What was availbale frog wise...anything different or uncommon or was it mostly typical frogs..besides frogs did anyone have another other interesting animals?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Woodsman said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The same vendor was selling "dwarf cobalts" that (at least to my eye) were clearly inter-morph hybrids. Don't worry, most of the informed members (those who try to buy frogs from clearly defined bloodlines) know him and are cautious when dealing with him. Sadly, the general public is less well informed about how to keep pdfs.
> 
> ...



I missed the cobalts altogether. I didnt really get to walk around until the end of the show when people were already packing up. Can someone PM me and let me know who?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Richard, it was good to meet you too.


----------

